# Crypt?



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i got this plant form a friend, and he didnt tell me what it is, only that it need sunlight. 

i guess its a crypt, but does anyone know which king and what are its needs?

thanks


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like it. maybe cordata? they look very crammed in that pot, take out and separate =) thats what i would do


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a large C. wendtii variety grown emersed. Plant it. Don't move it. Make sure that iron is part of your regular fertilizing regimen. Some or all of the old leaves may melt after planting. Don't worry, It will send up new leaves.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

its more than one, i took one out to show you guys,

i plant to do a clean up on wednesday, will it be ok in water for 2 days?

not sure if it is wendtii, here are a couple of photos of one, there seem to be loads in there, and that was after my friend has taken some out, they gave him this pack for free.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah it will be fine. so ur planning to grow out emersed (out of the water)?? a few root tabs always help =)


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

no, submersed, in my 13G lots of plants died when i had leak, so i need to refill it with plants


----------

